# Japsalon 400r kit



## Evo_Bill (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm very interested in 400r sides, rear bumper and front lip. 
I however am not able to afford 5k in nismo items, whats the quality of the kits from japsalon?

No one has really displayed aero parts other then front splitters which look decent.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I have the side arches on my R33 and they are fine, but I got Gary to fit them as well and then had the car resprayed as well


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

As John said, go and talk to Gaz and get him to supply and fit it for you. Very pleasant guy to deal with :bowdown1:


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

gaz is doing some very good kits, he has supplied a front splitter for my Time Attack car... top man


----------



## Evo_Bill (Feb 6, 2007)

can someone post pics of 400r bits from japsalon?
I very interested in the side skirts and would like to verify some degree of quality and fitment.


----------



## Evo_Bill (Feb 6, 2007)

can someone post pics of 400r bits from japsalon?
I very interested in the side skirts and would like to verify some degree of quality and fitment.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Why don't you just look at gary's website ???
GOOGLE Japsalon & go from there as there are plenty of photos on there of the 400r kit.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

I think he wants pictures of work done. Iv seen that pic on most websites. I too want some 400r skirts, but i'd like nismo. But if there are some very good copies at an ok price i'd consider them.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought a 400R front lip from Gary at Japsalon, sadly my car was too low so I never got it painted up and sold it on. The quality was spot on and I'd definitely buy another or other parts.

Here is the lip, remember it's not sprayed up and the pictures are not great to be fair....


----------



## Evo_Bill (Feb 6, 2007)

those side steps are nismo items right?


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah they are, and the rear bumper, they were on the car when it was imported


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

Love the look of cliffs car. I bought the splitter and it's now painted up in blue and about to go on my car. The quality is very good, was nice to meet cliff also


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Gary is one of the few guys in this country that actually make their own kit.
And therefore it is to a very high standard...

I would say if you are after a kit and Japsalon can offer it, you won't go too far wrong.

My TBO Front Bumper also comes from Gary.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Cleanest I've seen your car this year J :chuckle:


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Cleanest I've seen your car this year J :chuckle:


:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:

That was from last year I think... :runaway:


----------



## Evo_Bill (Feb 6, 2007)

where can I get 400r sides for gtr? nismo items cost way too much ... there looking for 1400 usd


----------

